# Felicidades Phryne



## asm

Muchas felicidades, que cumplas muchos mas y que la vida te llene de aire para soplar fuerte a la velitas, que poco a poco se van acumulando.

Un abrazo y muchas felicidades


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Falta un día, pero ¿qué más da?

*¡ F E L I C I D A D E S !*​Que los cumplas feliz ​


----------



## Mei

*MUCHAS FELICIDADES PHRYNE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*  

Mei


----------



## Fernando

Felicidades, Friné, por tu 18 cumpleaños.


----------



## Alundra

¡¡¡MUCHISIMAS FELICIDADES!!!!  

Alundra.


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS, PHRY!!*


----------



## Like an Angel

¡¡Feliz Cumpleeeeeeeee!! Rosarinita linda, que pases un día maravilloso, que lo disfrutes y que recibas mucho, pero mucho amor por sobre todas las cosas  Un beso gigante.


----------



## cuchuflete

¡Feliz cumple, MJ!

Ya que has cumplido los 20, puedes volver a jugar
con los adultos.

Un gran abrazo,
Cuchu


----------



## lauranazario

Aunque he llegado un poquito tarde al cumpleaños, vengo cargada con deseos de felicidad para ti.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Phryne

Hola Gente!!!!

Estuve ausente por (merecidísimas ) vacaciones y vuelvo a encontrarme con tan agradable sorpresa!! 

Quiero agradecerles mucho el saludo, pero más que nada porque son un grupo inigualable!!

Un beso grandisímo a todos y cada uno de ustedes!!! 

María José


----------



## Outsider

Muchas felicidades, Phryne.​


----------



## fenixpollo

*Happy Belated Birthday, MJ. *

*Hope it was a fun one. *

*Un abrazo...*


----------



## Eugens

Espero no estar llegando demasiado tarde a la fiesta  ...

*~¡Muy feliz cumple, MJ!~*​


----------



## Phryne

Mil gracias Euge y Don Pollito!!!! Es un placer invitarlos con lo que quedó de torta ... espero que nadie esté a dieta!  

Besos!


----------



## DDT

I am late as a rule  
Modern times, always in a rush   

Best wishes   

DDT


----------



## Eugin

*¡¡¡Majito!!! *

¿Cómo me pude perder tu cumpleaños!!!!?? Noooo!!!!  por lo único que me consuelo es porque estabas away disfrutando de tus vacaciones, pero si no.... qué mal... a una amigota así... 

En fin, che, espero que lo hayas disfrutado a full y que lo sigas disfrutando a lo grande durante el fin de semana!!!! 

 *Muchas felicidades, ya no para tu día, sino para todo tu año!!!* 

*Un super beso desde Argieland!!! *​


----------



## Laia

*Muchas felicidades!!*

Laia


----------



## Phryne

Muchas gracias DDT, Eugin y Laia. Es un placer cumplir años acá con gente como ustedes    ... (en la vida real ya no me causa más gracia  )


----------

